# Prototypical Tender Trucks - Bachmann 4-6-0



## dkilby (Jul 12, 2009)

I am currently kitbashing my Bachmann 4-6-0 and making it to 1:20.3 proportions. I have completely rebuilt the tender and added tons of Ozark and trackside details. I am quite frustrated with the detail level of the tender trucks. I could add Ozark journal lids, leaf spring castings and make some outside brakebeams. Would the trucks from an AMS short caboose look somewhat correct? They have leafsprings, brake beams and plenty of nut and bolt detail plus they look fantastic. I could add the detail parts to the Bachmann trucks, but not look quite as nice. I know that tender trucks were kinda purpose built trucks, but looking at the Narrow Gauge Pictorial of DRG&W locos, you see all kind of things - leaf springs, coil springs and different types on the same tender. I am freelancing so I could do whatever I want, but do the AMS caboose trucks look like they came off a caboose? Any opinions from the protypers?

Thanks,

David


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

David,

These are the trucks from the AMS Shorty caboose.

http://www.accucraftestore.com/index.php?productID=519


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I did that.









I just used the Aristo-Delton arch bar trucks with Sierra Valley wheels.

You might also think of the Bachmann Connie trucks. 


I wouldn't be REAL concerned. The trucks are visible in close up pictures at ground level; but in day to day operations you won't see much.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

David, You sent me an email asking about painting your project. I can't answer because of the way it came to me as a "Do not answer, go through MLS at the link below". None of that worked so I gave up. I'm not ignoring your request, just can't figure out how to get it to you. 

Bob Baxter


----------

